# max suspension lift question



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

A while back someone posted about this and he never got an answer... well a legit one. This forum is supposed to help honest people so people don’t end up breaking the law unknowingly. Although we can’t take everything from this forum as set in stone proof, someone may be able to lead me in the right direction.

Well here is the law....

540 cmr 6.05 
The outside diameter of the largest tire size available from the original
Manufacturer as standard or optional equipment for the particular motor
vehicle may also be increased up to an amount equal to the maximum
mechanical lift calculated.
(2) The maximum combined mechanical and tire lift shall be no greater
than the sum of the maximum mechanical lift and increased tire size
calculated for the particular vehicle.

and here is my question....

I’m looking to get a 6" suspension lift.
per calculation my max mechanical lift is 4.4". And tire lift is also 4.4"... combined 8.8", right? if i have 2" larger than stock tire. Would i be able to go the 6" suspension that i wanted? For a grand total of 8".


Thanks in advance for a serious answer


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Another guy that wants 8 inches... have you tried Extends?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Listen, I'm going to figure this out the same way you would: by doing the math and calculating the most conservative scenario. 

I would also bet that 99% of cops have never used this statute. Ask a professional mechanic that does this type of work and I'm sure he could give you a better answer than us.

There's your serious answer.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Another guy that wants 8 inches... have you tried Extends?


And they wanted a SERIOUS answer...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Another guy that wants 8 inches... have you tried Extends?


He'll take those 8" in the rear.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I'm looking to get a 6" suspension lift.
> per calculation my max mechanical lift is 4.4". And tire lift is also 4.4"... combined 8.8", right? if i have 2" larger than stock tire. Would i be able to go the 6" suspension that i wanted? For a grand total of 8".
> 
> Thanks in advance for a serious answer


Blah, blah, blah...So you're asking if it's ok to drive a big, gay truck?

The answer is no.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

csauce777 said:


> Blah, blah, blah...So you're asking if it's ok to drive a big, gay truck?
> 
> The answer is no.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

263FPD said:


>


That is the funniest thing I've read in a long time


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> This forum is supposed to help honest people so people don't end up breaking the law unknowingly.


I'm dying to know which moderator went out and changed the rules without notifying the members.

This is Bullshit!!!!


----------

